# Fogging for varroa



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Fogging for Varroa is considered a treatment and thus not an appropriate topic of conversation for this forum.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

However, there is currently an active thread on this very subject in the Bee Forum. Click below:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?276973-Fogging-your-bees


----------

